# Ozark Miniatures-Climax Photos



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ozark has posted the Climax on their website with photos! 
Climax


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a very interesting kit to me. Anyone know what we can expect in terms of mechanical reliability of the drive system they use? 

Robert


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I confess I didn't read the blurbs that went with it. Should I assume it comes with motors and trucks and all such as that? If so, that's certainly not a bad price for it.

Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE, its about bloody time SOMEONE was FINALLY smart enough to make a Class A Climax, Bet these sell well


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to assume that they using HLW blocks (included), due to them being a dealer of HLW. It looks pretty good but I still finishing my own Climax A.

George from nothern Indiana


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

They wont sell any to Australia untill the network connection to their website is fixed. 
Anyone in Australia can do a trace rout and it will time out before hitting the host server. 
Have notified, but still down. Been like that for months. 
Global communication problem again ! 

Andrew


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 04/28/2009 9:36 PM
NICE, its about bloody time SOMEONE was FINALLY smart enough to make a Class A Climax, Bet these sell well









Yeah, so how long have we been pestering other Manf. to provide one of these for us.....now to the "scale question"....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By c nelson on 04/29/2009 6:39 AM
Posted By vsmith on 04/28/2009 9:36 PM
NICE, its about bloody time SOMEONE was FINALLY smart enough to make a Class A Climax, Bet these sell well









Yeah, so how long have we been pestering other Manf. to provide one of these for us.....now to the "scale question"....


Maybe cause they can't figure out how to stuff all the seamingly now pre-requisite pile of electronic circuit boards into that little water tank


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Not able to connect to Ozark Miniatures from New Zealand either

Regards
Ian


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Robert - if the drive train is Hartland, it is more than likely that it will last longer than any of us on this forum.

Buy it in good health!

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## thespottedcat (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
I've had no problem accessing the Ozark site via Optus in Sydney.


Check with your ISP to see if they have got the URL on a block list
Stan


"Posted By Paradise on 04/29/2009 4:55 AM
They wont sell any to Australia untill the network connection to their website is fixed. 
Anyone in Australia can do a trace rout and it will time out before hitting the host server. 
Have notified, but still down. Been like that for months. 
Global communication problem again ! "


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody else catch the Climax "style" part, or the 'bassed' on "engines that were homemade in the 1800s" bit?.... I want the engine itself to retrofit on my scratchbuilt 8 ton. Since it isn't REALLY a Climax (by their own admission), the rest of it is meh, especially at the price. (For $300 a pop, dya think maybe he could have at least used a free spell checker?)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, I contacted Ozark, they will not sell the motor separate. They will sell the side frames though.








I made mine about 10 years ago, had Stomper mechs for power, then I went to the small Hartland 2 axle motor blocks, they are great.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

not the motor blocks, the steam engine... thanks, tho


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I want the engine itself to retrofit on my scratchbuilt 8 ton. Since it isn't REALLY a Climax (by their own admission), the rest of it is meh, especially at the price. (For $300 a pop,


Mik, 

For that price, you can buy a real steam engine from Graham Industries: 










*http://www.grahamind.com/tvr1a.html*


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Jerry do you know if the side frames are metal? I am looking for wheels too. 

Johnny


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I e-mailed Orzark and they are the HLW BLOCKS. So today I ordered the kit. I'll post my impression when I get it in. Doug


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder what kind of puller that thing will be? I think one would have to put quite some weight into the boiler to give it some traction.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

'thespottedcat' 

The connection has been trace rout past Washington where it times out. 
Interesting you get it from Sydney as my trace goes through Sydney. 
Still not connecting. 

'peninsock' 

If you want to do a trace rout go to Start->Run 
tracert ozarkminiatures.com 

Andrew


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

No problems with the link above from Christchurch Ian 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I have copies of the photos on the Ozark site of the Climax, with a line to say from where they came, and the terxt could be added as well: it is OK to put them up to here please? Thinking of the law? 

They are very slightly fuzzy. and have enlarged to 150% and compressed so thay are not very big (in file size) at all.

They do give a good impression for thise that have trouble accessing the site.

I have asked Ozark the weight fio the kit; thinking of the postage (air mail) cost to the UK but there has been no reply.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny,
I imagine they are metal, most of their stuff is the white metal they use.
jerry


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter 
The auto system charges $50 OUCH I have one on order 

At the time I did not know they used Hartland Bogies any Hartland I have I cant get them to run slowly and they make a lot of noise 

Regards Dave


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

I just purchased one of the Ozark Class A Climax kits. Hasn't arrived yet

On a side note, here is one I finished from the kit offered by Ted Stinson
http://timothydehan.com/redmondcreekrr/class_a_climax_first_run.htm

The kit is designed for the Magic Carpet drivers but I used the AristoCraft motorblocks.

Here are some other photos of the Climax.
http://timothydehan.com/redmondcreekrr/ClassAClimax.htm
NOTE: The indiividual pictures don't show the AristoCraft motorblocks.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Denial of reality.... 
Been near 6 months now, so much for global comunication. 

---------------------
C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew>tracert ozarkminiatures.com 

Tracing route to ozarkminiatures.com [64.34.215.160] 
over a maximum of 30 hops: 

4 23 ms 26 ms 26 ms mr-cty-bdr-b.people.net.au [218.214.17.251] 
5 25 ms 26 ms 26 ms mr-fln-bdr-a.people.net.au [218.214.17.249] 
6 28 ms 26 ms 26 ms GigabitEthernet3-1.win16.Melbourne.telstra.net [ 203.45.3.29] 
7 28 ms 26 ms 26 ms TenGigE0-8-0-5.win-core1.Melbourne.telstra.net [ 203.50.80.129] 
8 36 ms 38 ms 39 ms Bundle-Pos1.ken-core4.Sydney.telstra.net [203.50.6.21] 
9 40 ms 40 ms 39 ms Bundle-Ether1.pad-gw2.Sydney.telstra.net [203.50.6.29] 
10 41 ms 39 ms 39 ms TenGigabitEthernet1-0.sydp-core02.Sydney.reach.com [203.50.13.46] 
11 184 ms 185 ms 185 ms i-2-0-1.wil-core02.bx.reach.com [202.84.144.101] 

12 187 ms 185 ms 186 ms i-1-2.tlot03.bi.reach.com [202.84.251.238] 
13 186 ms 184 ms 185 ms ge-6-20.car3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.68.111.133] 
14 191 ms 197 ms 198 ms ae-73-70.ebr3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net [4.69.144.116] 
15 262 ms 252 ms 252 ms ae-4.ebr4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.82] 
16 268 ms 253 ms 252 ms ae-74-74.csw2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.182] 
17 254 ms 251 ms 250 ms ae-2-79.edge2.Washington3.Level3.net [4.68.17.76 ] 
18 255 ms 251 ms 251 ms PEER-1-NETW.edge2.Washington3.Level3.net [4.71.2 34.6] 
19 * * * Request timed out. 
20 * * * Request timed out. 
21 * * * Request timed out. 
22 * 
--------------------

Request for kit ...TIMED OUT ! 
Andrew


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I just weighed my box, 5 pounds 4inches high, 12 wide and 16 long. It would probably be over packed for shipping, so guess 6 pounds. It will be a while before I start on mine, gotta run trains while the rain holds off.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, 
I saw the Climax this weekend in person and you can see a good picture of it in TMejia's pics from the BTS in the Large Scale Events forum, I think it is in his Saturday pics. I also took several pics of it and will post them this week. I spoke with the man who designed the master for the kit, actually I know both of the guys who worked on it. The kit is based on the early 8 ton (I think) Class A and looks to be a very good representation. I'm sorry I didn't grill either of them on the exact dimensions but it seemed to me to be very well preportioned for the model to be 1:20.3 scale. The drives are indeed the small power bricks from Hartland which I have never had a problem with new side frame castings in white metal. I need to call Dave from Ozark this week so I will ask him about the scale and possibility of offering the engine as a seperate kit and inform him that some folks from across the pond are having issues reaching them. 

Steve


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

I received my kit this weekend. It was to large for the postman to put in the box so I had to go down to the post office to retrieve it. It's got quite the detail! Can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a good kit and a great bargin for the castings and motorblocks alone?


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Posted By wigginsn on 05/05/2009 4:22 AM
No problems with the link above from Christchurch Ian 

Cheers 
Neil

Still no joy from Masterton.

Trace just Timed Out


Cheers
Ian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you post some pix of the Climax parts? Sideframes and the two cylinder motors especially.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was waiting for someone to post the link to Tommy's photo - finally decided "if you want something doing, do it yourself"...


----------



## fingers (Jan 17, 2008)

Got a question. The instructions say to sand the bottom of the boiler casting smooth. It appears the casting is some hard plastic or rubber mold. Using sandpaper on it doesn't seem to do much. Any suggestions on what to use to sand this down?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I used a belt sander with a pretty coarse paper to get mine smooth.


----------

